# BABY MONKEY



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Well ladies I'm just watching channel 4 about couples who have a monkey instead of a child. How silly of us to endure all this pain and anguish to have a child (said in sarcastic tone!) Am I missing something? Thay need help


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I know I am watching it and hope that someday I don't find myself there!!! Like the programme with the life size dolls that treated them like real babies.

L x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> I know I am watching it and hope that someday I don't find myself there!!! Like the programme with the life size dolls that treated them like real babies.
> 
> L x


DH and I said that the other night, we still haven't recovered from the dolls programme! 

Axxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I flicked over channels and saw some of it. They are completely   but worse still the poor monkeys are not in their natural environment


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

The older lady definately had some issues! She basically wanted the monkey because she always wanted something that would never grow up and would always need her. There must be something wrong if all her 6 adult children are estranged from her  
Monkeys in nappies is just wrong


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

better than monkey poop everywhere though!!  My Mum's friend had one in Africa but it was a pet and she once brought it to her house and it poop on my mother's table she was livid!!

L x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

ooh glad theres a thread on this.....what a disturbing bit of tv that was eh?!!    my DP was crying with laughter though when she was putting the lipstick on that poor little monkey..............it was awful to watch but to see his reaction was hilarious  

pobby xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Yup, we watched it as well. My OH kept muttering "that's just   up!" and shaking his head in disbelief. It was real care crash TV. Horrific but somehow we couldn't quite turn off. 

i did ask OH to shoot me if ever I ask for a monkey.  I do get the whole surrogate baby thing - for heavens sake I even call my dog my baby and I hold him and cuddle him and tickle him and talk in baby voices at him, but I know the difference. He is a dog and though I love him soooooo much he will never be a baby.


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

know what you mean Pinkcarys.......we both treat the cat like the baby.. i looked out the window the other day and DP was cyddling the cat and smiling and talking to him in thegarden..i told him 'you SO need a baby' but like you said..hes a cat, and i dont think i will be putting him into a pram just yet and dressing him in romper suits!


----------

